

Russian intelligence sees U.S. military buildup on Iran border - osipov
http://en.rian.ru/russia/20070327/62697703.html
Russian military intelligence services are reporting a flurry of activity by U.S. Armed Forces near Iran's borders, a high-ranking security source said Tuesday.<p>"The latest military intelligence data point to heightened U.S. military preparations for both an air and ground operation against Iran," the official said, adding that the Pentagon has probably not yet made a final decision as to when an attack will be launched.
======
nazgulnarsil
here's why in case anyone is still out of the loop.
<http://www.gasandoil.com/goc/news/ntm23638.htm>

